# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  بيان الفرق بين عذاب القبر وفتنة القبر

## خادم السنه ابوعبدالله

الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي
بيان الفرق بين عذاب القبر وفتنة القبر

السؤال: هل هناك فرق بين عذاب القبر وفتنة القبر؟
الجواب: نعم، فالعذاب أن يعذب الإنسان ويضرب، ويفتح له باب من النار، والفتنة: الاختبار والامتحان، فيأتي نكير ومنكر يبتليانه ويختبرانه بالسؤال: من ربك؟ ما دينك؟ ومن نبيك؟ ثم تأتي العقوبة بعد ذلك، فيفتن بالسؤال ثم يعذب، فالعذاب شيء والفتنة شيء. والعذاب نتيجة الفتنة فبعد أن يفتتن يعذب، والفتنة هي الاختبار، فقد يكون مؤمناً وقد يكون كافراً، فالمؤمن يفتن فينجو ويسلمه الله ويجيب، والكافر يفتتن فيهلك، قال تعالى: يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ وَيُضِلُّ اللَّهُ الظَّالِمِينَ وَيَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ [إبراهيم:27]، نسأل الله أن يثبتنا وإياكم بالقول الثابت.


عموم فتنة القبر للبشر

السؤال: هل هذه الفتنة خاصة بأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ الجواب: لا، هي عامة في كل أحد، قال تعالى: فَلَنَسْأَلَنَّ الَّذِينَ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَنَسْأَلَنَّ الْمُرْسَلِينَ [الأعراف:6]، وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أَجَبْتُمُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ [القصص:65].

شرح السنة للبربهاري

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*هل فتنة القبر خاصة بهذه الأمة ؟*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليكم.

----------

